# Rust and Whimsy



## DonRicklin (Oct 7, 2008)

I just published my first Blurb Photo Book. Rust and Whimsy and related Gallery.

It was fun assembling this!

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 7, 2008)

Neat stuff, Don. Great eye....


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 7, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> Neat stuff, Don. Great eye....


Thanks, Brad. I'll have my copy in a couple weeks! In time for the next local Photo Meet-up!

Don


----------



## topanga (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks real nice.  It is on my wish list!  
I hope you much success.

Best,
Darr


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 7, 2008)

darr said:


> Looks real nice.  It is on my wish list!
> I hope you much success.
> 
> Best,
> Darr


Thanks for the kind words, and for looking . Hope someone gets it for you!
:cheesy:

Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 7, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> Neat stuff, Don. Great eye....


I've been told that a bit. That's why I 'went for it'!







Thanks,
Don


----------



## billg71 (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats, Don!!

Just ordered my copy, can I get it signed?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for ordering! Signing is a bit of a problem. They don't come my way on the way to you. If we meet someday, of course I would sign it.

Don


----------



## billg71 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, Don!

Got the book, you've got some really nice photos in there!

Congrats, sometime soon I'll PM you for your address and send it up to be signed. Unless you're planning a trip Down South... If so, let me know and I'll buy lunch.

Great work!
Bill


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Bill. Be so kind as to leave a comment/review at blurb! 

Off course I'll sign it, if you get it to me. Not likely to travel south anytime soon. Rather busy, but one never knows. (Last time I was in Georgia was '73 for training at Fort Gordon.)



Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 8, 2008)

Bill, if you do mail me the book for signing , remember to use 'media' rates. It is printed matter , so you should get a good postal rate. Include a SASE. 

Don


----------



## billg71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Don, sounds like you get Down South about as often as I get Up North....  Last time I was in your neighborhood was in 1971, when I hitchhiked up from Atlanta to Fairfield to spend Christmas with a college girlfriend... Oh, those were the days......:cheesy:  Georgia Cracker trying to hitch through the Jersey Turnpike and NYC, it'd make a great comedy movie..... Not much fun at the time but a great laugh looking back...

Sent you an email, I'll send the book along presently.

But if you ever do make it down, dinner's on me! Believe it or not, we actually do have a restaurant or two here where fried chicken and collard greens aren't on the menu(but I can take you to a couple where they're done superbly, if you're interested!). 

Bill


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 11, 2008)

billg71 said:


> Don, sounds like you get Down South about as often as I get Up North....  Last time I was in your neighborhood was in 1971, when I hitchhiked up from Atlanta to Fairfield to spend Christmas with a college girlfriend... Oh, those were the days......:cheesy:  Georgia Cracker trying to hitch through the Jersey Turnpike and NYC, it'd make a great comedy movie..... Not much fun at the time but a great laugh looking back...
> 
> Sent you an email, I'll send the book along presently.
> 
> ...


I've hitched the other way in '69 and '7' to go to Union Grove, NC from Burlington, VT for the Van Hoght Brother Fiddlers Convention around Eater time!

Glad you mentioned the email. I had to retreive it from the spam filter at my ISP!

 Take care,

Don


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm curious about what you think of the Blurb printing.


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 11, 2008)

rcannonp said:


> I'm curious about what you think of the Blurb printing.


I love it. Every one I have shown my copy of this book have like what they have seen in the printing job. I have shown it at two different Camera clubs!

I was very pleasantly surprised how well it came out when I recieved the copy I ordered. I have four more coming, to help push the book, besides my listings and the listing at Blurb.

Don


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 11, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> I love it. Every one I have shown my copy of this book have like what they have seen in the printing job.



That's good to know. So often such things turn out to be a big disappointment.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 2, 2009)

Don, ran across this one in the Flickr Lr Pool. Reminded me of your Blurb....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjammiis/34'5634136/in/pool-adobe_lightroom

Not quite the same eye, but similar topic......


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 2, 2009)

Rust and Whimsy made childs? Similar ideas here.


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 2, 2009)

Denis Pagé;4'737 said:
			
		

> Rust and Whimsy made childs? Similar ideas here.


Thank you Denis. Rust is very popular at Digital Grin, also. SO much so that I have suggested a Sub-forum such images to the Moderators there! :cheesy:

Don


----------



## happycranker (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry for replying to such an old post but was glad to hear about the quality from Blurb as I am about to finish my book and get a copy or two sent over and I was a bit nervous about the whole thing without seeing one in the flesh.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jul 15, 2009)

[quote author=happycranker link=topic=3646.msg49186#msg49186 date=1247642122]
Sorry for replying to such an old post but was glad to hear about the quality from Blurb as I am about to finish my book and get a copy or two sent over and I was a bit nervous about the whole thing without seeing one in the flesh.
[/quote]No problem. They even just started allowing Commenting on posted Blurb books, which will be a nice new addition. 

Don


----------

